
The Subscription Addiction: The New, New Thing in Business - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/news/business/21739944-companies-face-fresh-set-difficulties-locking-their-customers
======
rumcajz
I've clicked on the link and it asked me to subscribe.

------
TaylorGood
Love those paywalls.

